# IWC MOD issue watch



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

I have acquired an IWC Ministry of Defence approved watch with a C83 mechanism it has all the stamps but only runs whens lying flat. I paid a negligible amount and basically wondered if it would be worth getting it looked at before I consider selling or leaving it as it is .I used to have a reliable go to watch repairer but since he retired it seems like a dying art and I would hate for someone to butcher it , having hands like shovels I can do basic bits but not confident. I am keeping it for a while as I do more research and because I like it just wanted advice really


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Running on one position can indicate a broken balance shaft. The cost of repair may be dependent of getting the right part.

The watch is certainly worth restoring. Whether you want to do that or sell as spares or repairs is up to you. Can you post some pics please?


----------



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

http://flic.Kr/P/UkcJmG


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

phill34 said:


> http://flic.Kr/P/UkcJmG


 sorry, that's not working for me. Click the arrow right share button and then copy the text onto this page and that should do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/35y06w


----------



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

I have noticed that the numbers are different inside and out is this an indication that the piece has been repaired at some point? I know that IWC do not do work on items where the numbers do not match


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the serial number of the movement dates the watch to 1944, whereas the case is 1947. These watches had tough lives, and service repairs were common. The MOD didn't care much for originality when servicing watches then! So it is likely to have been recased.

it's a lovely watch, not quite a dirty dozen (which would have helped the value - see this article https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-dirty-dozen-a-collection-of-twelve-mostly-inexpensive-military-watches-thats-almost-impossibly-d - yours has different hands and a minute track around the sub seconds, plus no civilian number on the case back - see the picture of my dirty dozen Record below for how they would look)

Some watchmakers won't touch it, as the lume is still radioactive


----------



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

Many thanks ,I may keep it for a bit then sell and invest in something else (I have become quite interested in Russian watches recently ) the article was interesting and I am learning quite a bit as I go along the forum is a great place to be pointed in the right direction by people who know their stuff so thanks again for your time


----------



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

I have looked at the inside of the watch back and it has two sets of numbers could this be what your talking about when you said mine has no civilian numbers because I not take pictures of the inside of the back the numbers are m15951and the second number is 1134931 look forward to hearing from you Phil


----------



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

Sorry I forgot to ask what sort of money are we talking about for this watch .if I get it repaired what could I ask for it .and what could I expect to get if sold as spares or repair .I don't want it just to sit in display cabinet .I like to be able to ware my watches.


----------

